# What type of automatic machine for 5/6 colors plastisol transfers?



## simurg (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Guys; I am printing transfer labels and I have flat one head M&R saturn machine. I want to make 5/6 colors big designs.My machine is only for printing 2,3 colors small labels. What kind of automatic machine you can offer for printing big multicolor designs? and you think M&R sportsman with vacuum is an good idea?


----------



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

Hypothetically you can print as many colors as you would like with an M&R saturn. You print one color at a time, cure ink, them register second color, the. Third etc. 

I'm not a transfer printer but the trick is to heat the paper so that designs stay registered.


----------



## simurg (Jul 2, 2013)

The problem is it takes too much time and making registration problem even I put the papers to dryer before printing cause of this I am looking for several heads machine..


----------



## simurg (Jul 2, 2013)

Any news? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

In my opinion your a better option would be to use DST transfer system.
Hence you will be able to make not only 2 or 3 colors, but even full CMYK transfer.
DST - Digital Screenprinting Technologies | Digital textile transfers, Digital heat transfers, Indigo transfers

In Belgium a supplier has made its own system, with plenty of advantages.

For mass production, some use this printer https://www.xeikon.com/solutions/digital-presses/xeikon-8800

But a used OKI laser can perfectly do the job. You can start we a small investment (less than $500 !!)


----------

